# Belated Birthday Wishes



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

We had our Cub Scout Blue and Gold Banquet last night. It was perfect timing since it was the 100th anniversary of Scouting. Just wanted to share a picture from the evening.


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

Our District had its award dinner last night for Boy & Cub Scout Leaders and also celebrated the 100th Anniversary. My DH won Boy Scout Leader of the Year for our district, as well as a couple of other awards. It was a great evening and a great organization to be volunteering with.


----------



## Jimmie (Jan 7, 2008)

WOW!!! Way to go Cliff!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## bbwb (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks for sharing. I remember those banquets from many years ago. Started scouting as a Bobcat and went all the way to Eagle.

bbwb


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

It's been a long time but I was Cubmaster for a Pack for 4 years, and loved it. Haven't been involved for 15+ years. Went to one of my Grandson's Den meeting and it was so sad to see that the whole pack had less kids in it than one of my dens did. Great organization that has never backed off of what they know is right. Thanks for all of you that still makes Scouting great.


----------



## CautiousCamper (Jun 27, 2006)

Also, remember that Girls Guides is also 100 years old now.


----------

